# Harford Vineyard - Estimated Grape Arrivals



## Boatboy24 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just got an email from them. Note that the dates are harvest dates, so tack on about a week.

Estimated Harvest Dates

•Grape & Juices will arrive roughly a week later.

•Lodi California - Week of the 11th
◦Zinfandel, Chardonnay, Merlot, Thomson Seedless, Barbera, Pinot Noir, Albarino, Grenache.

•Lodi California - Week of the 18th
◦All other varietals from this region.

•Suisun Valley - Week of the 11th
◦Sauvignon Blanc, Pinot Noir.

•Suisun Valley - Week of the 18th
◦Merlot, Chardonnay, Sangiovese, Zinfandel, Muscat Canelli, Barbera, Primitivo.

•Suisun Valley & Amador - September 25th
◦Malbec, Cab. Sav Lanza and 169 clone, Syrah, Petit Sarah, Riesling.

•October 2nd - All other Suisun Valley & Amador 

•October 2nd - Paso Robles, Costamagna Italian Varietals, and Eldorado Pinot Noir.

•Washington State & Sonoma - End of October


----------



## jgareri (Sep 5, 2017)

Great reference point, would probably be the same for Toronto/Ontario as well. ...waiting for an update from my contact here as well.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow - I could be doing three trips. Glad they're not that far away.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 5, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Wow - I could be doing three trips. Glad they're not that far away.



Looks like 3 for me as well. Also wondering what their new crush/destem pricing might do as a result. Really need to find a C/D.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'd have to do 10-15 seasons of grapes to make that worthwhile.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 5, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I'd have to do 10-15 seasons of grapes to make that worthwhile.



Last year, they started charging differently and it can add up. $25 for up to 10 lugs, and $5 for each different varietal. It appears (though I haven't talked to them to confirm) that you might be charged each time you go, if your grapes don't all come in at once. So three trips might mean $75.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 5, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Last year, they started charging differently and it can add up. $25 for up to 10 lugs, and $5 for each different varietal. It appears (though I haven't talked to them to confirm) that you might be charged each time you go, if your grapes don't all come in at once. So three trips might mean $75.





Got a response from my email to them and that's the case - $25/day. Hopefully, the grapes show up on the same day. Just have to make sure I bring some extra $$$ to the table, I guess.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 6, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Just got an email from them. Note that the dates are harvest dates, so tack on about a week.
> 
> Estimated Harvest Dates
> 
> ...


That email confused me. When do the juices come in? A week after the week of the 11th? I'm assuming the buckets all come from the Lodi region?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 6, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Got a response from my email to them and that's the case - $25/day. Hopefully, the grapes show up on the same day. Just have to make sure I bring some extra $$$ to the table, I guess.



I gots ta get me a c/d.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 6, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I gots ta get me a c/d.





I have a milk crate. 

https://youtu.be/OP9ubxOzoqA


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 7, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> That email confused me. When do the juices come in? A week after the week of the 11th? I'm assuming the buckets all come from the Lodi region?





I think they mean a week later than the harvest date listed below. I'm guessing that the first bullet point and the language in the prior paragraph came from the office of redundancy office. 

I think you're right, too - juice buckets come from Lodi.


----------



## zadvocate (Sep 7, 2017)

I used a milk crate and it worked out well


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 7, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I have a milk crate.
> 
> https://youtu.be/OP9ubxOzoqA



I have 12 lugs. Wanna come help?


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 7, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I have 12 lugs. Wanna come help?



I've got 9 lugs coming and a pail of juice. Looks like we're making the same amount of wine this year. I may not be able to come help, but I've got a bunch of milk crates laying around. I can bring you one.


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm not quite understanding this dilemma. You guys all pre-order your harford grapes right? And you pay half upfront and half at pick up. And there's a good chance your varietals will be trickling in at different times?
When they get their grapes obviously they keep them refrigerated until you pick up. Why do you have to run over the exact day day one is available? Can't you just wait it out and pick them all up at once so you are only getting charged once for crush?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I'm not quite understanding this dilemma. You guys all pre-order your harford grapes right? And you pay half upfront and half at pick up. And there's a good chance your varietals will be trickling in at different times?
> When they get their grapes obviously they keep them refrigerated until you pick up. Why do you have to run over the exact day day one is available? Can't you just wait it out and pick them all up at once so you are only getting charged once for crush?



A week (or more) in between deliveries. I'm not letting my grapes sit that long.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 7, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> A week (or more) in between deliveries. I'm not letting my grapes sit that long.





Me neither. Best way to avoid problems... start your ferment as soon as possible.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 8, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Me neither. Best way to avoid problems... start your ferment as soon as possible.



Additionally, Harford wants you to pick up within a week of delivery to them. I've had them get concerned if I space things out further. I don't think it is a capacity issue because their cooler is massive.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 8, 2017)

I ordered Lodi grapes and juice, and Washington grapes. 

It is possible that my order will be split into:
-Zinfandel grapes + juice (9/18)
-Chenin Blanc, Sauvignon Blanc juice, Petit Syrah grapes + juice (9/25)
-Washington grape (11/7)

Should be fun!

Estimated Harvest Dates (Email #2)
Grape & Juices will arrive roughly a week later.
Lodi California - Week of the 11th
Zinfandel, Chardonnay, Merlot, Thomson Seedless, Barbera, Pinot Noir, Albarino, Grenache.
Lodi California - Week of the 18th
All other varietals from this region.
Suisun Valley - Week of the 11th
Sauvignon Blanc, Pinot Noir.
Suisun Valley - Week of the 18th
Merlot, Chardonnay, Sangiovese, Zinfandel, Muscat Canelli, Barbera, Primitivo.
Suisun Valley & Amador - September 25th
Malbec, Cab. Sav Lanza and 169 clone, Syrah, Petit Sarah, Riesling.
October 2nd - All other Suisun Valley & Amador*
October 2nd - Paso Robles, Costamagna Italian Varietals, and Eldorado Pinot Noir.
Washington State & Sonoma - End of October


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 8, 2017)

heatherd said:


> Additionally, Harford wants you to pick up within a week of delivery to them. I've had them get concerned if I space things out further. I don't think it is a capacity issue because their cooler is massive.





I just assumed the grapes were safe for a decent length of time sitting pretty at 33°. Which is the temp one of my local distributors keeps them. With many berries even partially frozen.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone get anything this week?


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 12, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Anyone get anything this week?



If you mean updates, nope. Been really busy at work (and at home being Mr. Mom and taxi driver). Just jumped on here to catch up a bit.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nothing here. I believe Lodi is harvesting this week, which means delivery next.


----------



## zadvocate (Sep 13, 2017)

If its any benefit, locally my guy said next week a lot of the Lanza grapes will be in. I'm in Pittsburgh. I was scheduled for Wednesday but we rescheduled for Friday because he wasn't sure about the Koch Cab being in.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 13, 2017)

We will be receiving our first delivery of California grape & juice tomorrow, September 14th.
All California juice ordered by 9/12 will be on delivery.
Not all California grape will be on this delivery. Please read carefully which varietals are arriving.
Pick-ups will begin on Friday, September 15th.
Pick-ups for crush & destem orders will begin Saturday, September 16th.
The following Lodi / Central Valley Grape will be on delivery:
Alicante
Barbera
Cabernet Sauvignon
Merlot
Nebbiolo 
Petite Sirah
Pinot Noir
Syrah
Tempranillo
Zinfandel
Old Vine Zinfandel
Thomson Seedless
The following Suisun Valley / Lanza grape will be on delivery:
Chardonnay
Pick-Up Times
9/15 - 12 pm - 5 pm
9/16 - 8:30 am - 5 pm
9/17 - 8:30 am - 5 pm
9/18 - 9/22 - 10 pm - 5 pm
9/23 - 8:30 am - 5 pm
9/24 - 8:30 am - 5 pm
Pick-ups for crush & destem orders will start on Saturday, September 16


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 13, 2017)

Guess I know where I'll be on Saturday morning! Wasn't expecting them this week, but this works out better since we are having a "Your joining the Air Force" party for my Son on the 23rd, and I plan on getting up early doing some pulled pork and ribs as some of the choices (along with burgers, dogs, snausages, chicken breast sandwiches, etc, oh, forgot the wings). The party starts at 1pm, BYOB, we supply the food and non-alcoholic beverages.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice! I'm guessing it's going to be another 10-14 days till grapes come in. 

I'm a bit disappointed that I'm still not getting any emails from them.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 13, 2017)

A little disappointing that they are making you wait until Saturday if you need crush/destem. With baseball season in full swing, many Saturdays aren't that good. And I'm an assistant coach, so it isn't like I can skip a game. I was hoping to pick up grapes on a Friday - need to burn some vacation. I really need to find a C/D.


----------



## Redbird1 (Sep 14, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Nice! I'm guessing it's going to be another 10-14 days till grapes come in.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed that I'm still not getting any emails from them.


Check your junk folder. Mine went there initially when I signed up a couple months ago.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 14, 2017)

Redbird1 said:


> Check your junk folder. Mine went there initially when I signed up a couple months ago.





I checked. Nothing there. I gave them a different email address too. Hopefully I get the next one.


----------



## Redbird1 (Sep 14, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I checked. Nothing there. I gave them a different email address too. Hopefully I get the next one.


Strange. I got one about the peach festival soon after I signed up and then three in the past couple weeks. Hopefully the other email works.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 14, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> We will be receiving our first delivery of California grape & juice tomorrow, September 14th.
> All California juice ordered by 9/12 will be on delivery.
> Not all California grape will be on this delivery. Please read carefully which varietals are arriving.
> Pick-ups will begin on Friday, September 15th.
> ...



Against all odds, my Cali grapes and juice are all in the same delivery!! So, I'll make the trip mid-morning Saturday, so PM me if you're going to be there at that time. I'll be the one jamming buckets into a black Wrangler. 

The Washington State grapes will be a different pick-up sometime in October.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 14, 2017)

heatherd said:


> Against all odds, my Cali grapes and juice are all in the same delivery!! So, I'll make the trip mid-morning Saturday, so PM me if you're going to be there at that time. I'll be the one jamming buckets into a black Wrangler.
> 
> The Washington State grapes will be a different pick-up sometime in October.



Define "mid-morning". Around our house early morning starts at 4:30 am, so mid-morning is maybe 8 am?

Seriously, when are you aiming for time wise, I can adjust my schedule to meet up, just so it isn't too late. Have to get back to pick one up from practice and another up from work.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 14, 2017)

None of mine are in yet. Looking like next week, the week after, then again the week after that.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 14, 2017)

I wish something was coming in tomorrow... finally taking a day off.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 16, 2017)

Got my juice buckets today, here are the pre-ferment readings:

Chenin Blanc - SG 1.081 @ 66*F, pH 3.3, TA 4.1 g/L
White Zin (not very white) - SG 1.082 @ 64*F, TA 3.1 g/L
Pinot Grigio (for my brother's wife) - SG 1.082 @ 65*F, pH 3.29, TA 3.9g/L

I think I'll add some tartaric to the PG, the others I'm gonna let go until after fermentation is complete. Added Opti-white to all and am using QA23 for all (@heatherd is using D47 (I think) for her Chenin Blanc, so we'll have a similar batch to trade and see if we notice a difference from the yeasties used).

All sitting nicely in the basement at 71.2*F ambient temperature.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 18, 2017)

I saw that milk crate video. I see no reason it wouldn't work at least for smaller batches. I have about 20 additional milk crates if anyone is interested. I never used them to crush, just to hold the carboys.

Is anyone going this Saturday?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 18, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Is anyone going this Saturday?



Unfortunately, baseball will have me busy from 11 or so until almost 3. So I will hopefully head up on Friday, if the grapes are in.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 18, 2017)

Not likely but let me see how my week goes and if my order is in. Friday could work.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 18, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Not likely but let me see how my week goes and if my order is in. Friday could work.



I'd say we could carpool, - might have to take measurements in the Outback to be sure - I should be picking up the C/D on the way home. Probably plenty of room though - I think I'm only going to have 3 lugs in this week.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 18, 2017)

If it works out I'll drive. F150 should make it easier.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm checking to see what I can fit in the back of my CR-V. Depending on what comes in, I'll either take that or a pick up. 

Also, I'm headed to Philly on Saturday, so I might run down on Sunday after church.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, looks like nothing new this week. Emailed last night about my Suisun Merlot that was supposed to be in this week. Teresa said it will be in on 'the next shipment', which I believe is next week. Working on next Friday off. Will hopefully get Cab Franc and maybe Malbec as well. Could be a decent workout for the new C/D.

@mainshipfred: let me know what you're up to next Friday. I have another mid-day baseball event that Saturday, but Sunday might work if Friday doesn't.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 22, 2017)

Working the crush pad Friday last regular season baseball game Sunday


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 23, 2017)

Must whistle a happy tune while I wait for the next notification...


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 25, 2017)

I just bottled a Spring 2016 Pinot Grigio today to open up another 6 gallon carboy. The Chenin Blanc and Pinot Grigio are almost totally dry, sounding off about once a minute, the White Zin is still chugging a bit (once every 5 seconds or so). Used QA 23 on all three. 68.5*F in the basement since it's been hot enough to turn the A/C back on full time (hit 92*F today, but humidity isn't real bad, yet). Nice slow ferment for all three (at day 8).


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 25, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I just bottled a Spring 2016 Pinot Grigio today to open up another 6 gallon carboy.



When are you headed up (down), Craig?

Anyone going this Friday? I'm expecting to have at least one, if not 2 or 3 varietals in.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 25, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> When are you headed up (down), Craig?
> 
> Anyone going this Friday? I'm expecting to have at least one, if not 2 or 3 varietals in.




I'm hoping to take the trip down on Saturday morning. Hope the next notice is a good one.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 25, 2017)

The Chenin Blanc and Sauvignon Blanc juice pails finished out right about 0.090, so I stabilized them. I used Craig's trick of fermenting in the pails provided by Harford, which worked well. There was a bit of foaming but nothing too bad.

I racked the Old Vine Zinfandel and the Petit Syrah. They're doing a concurrent alcohol (BM4x4) and malolactic fermentation (VP41).

Everything smells great!


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 26, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> When are you headed up (down), Craig?
> 
> Anyone going this Friday? I'm expecting to have at least one, if not 2 or 3 varietals in.





jgmann67 said:


> I'm hoping to take the trip down on Saturday morning. Hope the next notice is a good one.



I'm done. Decided to be fiscally responsible and only got three buckets since I'm saving up for plane tickets to San Antonio in December (I hope).


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2017)

Should be a good time of year to visit! The Riverwalk that time of year is just beautiful!









ceeaton said:


> I'm done. Decided to be fiscally responsible and only got three buckets since I'm saving up for plane tickets to San Antonio in December (I hope).


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Should be a good time of year to visit! The Riverwalk that time of year is just beautiful!


I hope we get time to look around a bit, but I doubt it. Fly in Thursday night, graduation Friday, fly out Friday night or early Saturday morning depending on the available flights. At least it shouldn't be extremely hot!


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 26, 2017)

There's plenty to do in San Antonio. Look for a little town on the outskirts called Gruene (I think that's how it's spelled). Great restaurant and lots of old time tourist stuff to do.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2017)

Well if you need any ideas of places to go, stay (or eat) let me know!



ceeaton said:


> I hope we get time to look around a bit, but I doubt it. Fly in Thursday night, graduation Friday, fly out Friday night or early Saturday morning depending on the available flights. At least it shouldn't be extremely hot!


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 26, 2017)

I was starting to get nervous, first time buying from Colivita and will calling. They've been pretty slow and inconsistent communitating with me (it's not like they're busy or anything) but just got notice, all will be ready to pick up Friday the 29th. Road trip to Beautiful downtown Fresno end of week. Crush on Saturday!
Mike


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Well if you need any ideas of places to go, stay (or eat) let me know!



I will. We may stay longer, but with two T1D's at home, we'll be worrying all the time, though her cousin is planning to take time off and stay at our place, and she's been a nurse all her life, so they'd be in good hands. And it is extremely rare we have any issues, also not like they can't call us on our phones. We definitely don't get to do enough things as a couple, so this would in reality be a great opportunity, plus her cousin is easily bought with wine, and she loves our kids.

I think I'm talking myself into a week stay now (my wife would be ecstatic)!

Edit: Chenin Blanc racked, smells great (as QA23 usually does), SG 0.992.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2017)

Plenty of things to do! You have the Riverwalk, The Alamo, all the rest of the Spanish Missions that actually put the Alamo to shame as far as beauty and size, Six Flags Fiesta Texas is open on weekends for the Holiday's and is decked out with lights out the wazzoo. Tons of shopping (indoor and outdoor) restaurants. The Hill Country Wine Trail is growing like a weed with Napa ($$$) like wineries being built left and right just up the road between Kerville and Austin. New Braunfels is a huge German settlement (45 mins North) with lots of shops and festivals and of course beer and brats! 




ceeaton said:


> I think I'm talking myself into a week stay now (my wife would be ecstatic!


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Plenty of things to do! You have the Riverwalk, The Alamo, all the rest of the Spanish Missions that actually put the Alamo to shame as far as beauty and size, Six Flags Fiesta Texas is open on weekends for the Holiday's and is decked out with lights out the wazzoo. Tons of shopping (indoor and outdoor) restaurants. The Hill Country Wine Trail is growing like a weed with Napa ($$$) like wineries being built left and right just up the road between Kerville and Austin. New Braunfels is a huge German settlement (45 mins North) with lots of shops and festivals and of course beer and brats!



Beer and Brats sounds like a winner to me (I'm about 25% "cherman"). I've got one of the New Braunfels smokers, so might as well go see where the idea came from. Bet they have some good brisket too!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2017)

Since Franklin's had a fire just last month (August) and is closed for repairs for a few months you don't need to worry about it but there is plenty of good BBQ in and around SA in including New Braunfels.

https://twitter.com/TaniaonFox7/status/901410686005374977


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 27, 2017)

Surprised there isn't anything on new grape arrivals.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Surprised there isn't anything on new grape arrivals.



I took all of your grapes, every single one of them. They call me the grape grinch...I built a pool bigger than yours and have been punching them down for days! Haaa ha ha ha aha ha ha...

I'd email them, they usually respond pretty quickly, just be nice.


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 27, 2017)

Heard this song and reminded me of all the Harford customers not getting their grape fix. https://youtu.be/MtN1YnoL46Q

(To spare you 3 minutes of your life it's just a popular kid's YouTube video with a duck insistingly asking a dude for grapes. Spoiler: he gets a grape at the end)

Sidenote: getting my grapes almost 3 weeks ago makes me skeptical. Thinking they were harvested early to get a jump on the market- not harvested for optimal balance and quality.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 27, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Surprised there isn't anything on new grape arrivals.



I'm a little upset (though I realize you can't control harvest). I have to burn a vacay day by the 30th, so Friday was it for me. Thought it'd work out perfectly. Too bad the Nats don't have a day game...


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 28, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I took all of your grapes, every single one of them. They call me the grape grinch...I built a pool bigger than yours and have been punching them down for days! Haaa ha ha ha aha ha ha...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd email them, they usually respond pretty quickly, just be nice.





I KNEW it!!!!

As long as I'm not the only one who hasn't gotten any notices (whic

(Delete this post - my dog hit send while I was typing)


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 28, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I took all of your grapes, every single one of them. They call me the grape grinch...I built a pool bigger than yours and have been punching them down for days! Haaa ha ha ha aha ha ha...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd email them, they usually respond pretty quickly, just be nice.





I KNEW it!!!!

As long as I'm not the only one who hasn't gotten any notices (which has happened but I think we have it figured out), I'll let them be. I'm sure they have their hands full.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm a little upset (though I realize you can't control harvest). I have to burn a vacay day by the 30th, so Friday was it for me. Thought it'd work out perfectly. Too bad the Nats don't have a day game...





There's always the beach... [emoji41]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 28, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> There's always the beach... [emoji41]



True. I'll be driving up to MD anyway - have to pick up my C/D which has been in since last week. Fortunately, less than half as far as Harford.

I know what's going to happen. We'll get a notice today saying grapes come in tomorrow and are available beginning Saturday.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I know what's going to happen. We'll get a notice today saying grapes come in tomorrow and are available beginning Saturday.





Now that you've articulated the least convenient outcome, of course we will. [emoji12]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 28, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Now that you've articulated the least convenient outcome, of course we will. [emoji12]



Exactly. Although I think Sunday might be decent for me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 28, 2017)

Just got word - new delivery in. Looks like my Lanza Malbec and Merlot were on it. Now that I've rearranged my day Friday, I'm thinking about Sunday. But I need to convince the wife first. Anyone going up this weekend?


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Just got word - new delivery in. Looks like my Lanza Malbec and Merlot were on it. Now that I've rearranged my day Friday, I'm thinking about Sunday. But I need to convince the wife first. Anyone going up this weekend?




My Cab and Merlot are in, too. Sunday sounds like a plan for me. I can scoot a little later in the morning if Craig wanted to go along for the ride, too.

I'll also bring some bottles for some bottle swapping if anyone is interested.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 29, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I hope we get time to look around a bit, but I doubt it. Fly in Thursday night, graduation Friday, fly out Friday night or early Saturday morning depending on the available flights. At least it shouldn't be extremely hot!



Craig,

I was in San Antonio 10 years - if you get any time, here are a couple great places to eat/drink where we went as locals:
-Augie's Barbed Wire Grill on St. Mary's (BBQ and beer; if you see him, tell him the Daltons sent you)
-Chacho's for drinks and breakfast tacos (delish)
-Chris Madrid's (burgers)
-The Cove (live music, beergarden, local food)
-Rosario's (Modern Mexican with great margaritas)
-Guenther House (brunch; in the King William Historic District at the Pioneer Flour Mill)

Hope you find some good flights! Southwest is what I usually take.
There are lots of things to do in the new developments in Southtown and Pearl Brewery. The Riverwalk is lovely and totally worth experiencing - be aware that things are a bit more expensive there and not necessarily the best examples of the food of the city.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 29, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> My Cab and Merlot are in, too. Sunday sounds like a plan for me. I can scoot a little later in the morning if Craig wanted to go along for the ride, too.
> 
> I'll also bring some bottles for some bottle swapping if anyone is interested.



I'm a go for Sunday. Will be there earlier though - probably 9-ish.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 29, 2017)

I just got off the phone with the folks at Harford. They believe that the PV grapes I ordered will be in the next batch and asked if I wanted to hold off on pick up until mid week so that I could get all three grapes at once and avoid the added costs. I asked if there is any downside to waiting for pick up and he said, no. The grapes will be fine, he said. 

So, I guess I'm not going down this weekend after all.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice to save a trip (and some C/D $$$).


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 2, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice to save a trip (and some C/D $$$).





Yessir! Hope the guys have good news early in the week.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 3, 2017)

My yeast and MLB have been in the freezer since purchase. As soon as I get the msg from Harford that my grapes are in, I'll pull them out and let them warm up. Primary fermenters are sanitized and ready to go. Bucket press is built. All additives are in stock. Wine room is clean. Even did a test to see if all three primaries will fit in the back of the CR-V. 

What am I forgetting?


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 3, 2017)

I plan on being there around noon on Sunday. Anyone else have similar plans?


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 3, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I plan on being there around noon on Sunday. Anyone else have similar plans?





Not sure of the day just yet.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 3, 2017)

I have Playoff tickets for Friday and Saturday so Sunday is it for me or perhaps early Saturday morning.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 3, 2017)

If my grapes are in, it'll be first thing Saturday for me. Monday is a holiday, so that's also an option. Fred: I'll take your playoff tix so you can pick up on Sunday. 

One other thing Kevin and I talked about when I was there Sunday was an impending trucker strike. Hopefully, we aren't impacted.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 3, 2017)

No game on Sunday, travel day.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like more grapes are in. Sadly, none of mine. I was hoping I'd be able to take advantage of the upcoming long weekend.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 4, 2017)

Mine are in!!!! Plotting my pick up.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 4, 2017)

Keep me posted, I'm either Saturday morning or Sunday at noon.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thinking Saturday morning might give me more time to work the wine this week.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 4, 2017)

I was thinking the same but with the playoff game I'm not sure what time I'll get home Friday.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 4, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I was thinking the same but with the playoff game I'm not sure what time I'll get home Friday.



Com'mon, it's grapes, but once a year from California/Washington/Oregon! The Nats will be in the playoffs for many years to come (though I imagine those tickets aren't real cheap). Sell them to @Boatboy24 Jim at a markup and use it to buy more buckets and grapes...problem solved.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 4, 2017)

I would but my wife buys the tickets. I lije your Natitude on years to come


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 4, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I would but my wife buys the tickets. I lije your Natitude on years to come



I'm a Philles phan, so that should tell you something...like the appreciation for a winning season, their last one being 2011 (they were .500 in 2012). So it's been a while. My Grandpa always said that being a Phila sports fan would have it's ups and downs, just been a few more downs lately. Hopefully that will change sooner than later.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 4, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I'm a Philles phan, so that should tell you something...like the appreciation for a winning season, their last one being 2011 (they were .500 in 2012). So it's been a while. My Grandpa always said that being a Phila sports fan would have it's ups and downs, just been a few more downs lately. Hopefully that will change sooner than later.





Do not fret, for Carson Wentz will finally lead us to the promised land. I can meet up with you on Broad st at the parade and exchange some bottles after the Super Bowl victory if you want.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 5, 2017)

Okay. I talked to the guys at Harford and am planning an early morning run on Saturday.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 5, 2017)

What's early in your world? I'm looking at 9-10:00.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 5, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> What's early in your world? I'm looking at 9-10:00.



Me too. Was thinking 8:30 when they open. But I'm bringing my son for the extra set of hands. So, realistically, it'll be 9:00.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 5, 2017)

I'll try to be there at 9:00 as well. Look forward to meeting you. I only have one wine bottled and it won't be a year old until January but I'll bring one if you promise to wait until January to open it.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 5, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I'll try to be there at 9:00 as well. Look forward to meeting you. I only have one wine bottled and it won't be a year old until January but I'll bring one if you promise to wait until January to open it.





Call me Orson Welles. I promise. [emoji41]

I'll need to think about what bottle to swap. Maybe a 2 year old+ Forza.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 14, 2017)

I wonder if there will be anymore deliveries with all that’s going on in California.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I wonder if there will be anymore deliveries with all that’s going on in California.



I emailed yesterday and apparently my next two grapes are on a shipment coming in 'early next week'. Sadly, i have a business trip coming up that is going to interfere with that. I'm waiting for the official announcement though. When I was up there two weeks ago, I was told my grapes were likely being harvested days later. I'm crossing my fingers. I do know that many of the Napa and Sonoma deliveries were impacted though.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 14, 2017)

I’m pressing my grapes tomorrow night. The Cab and PV are good and dark. The Merlot is a little lighter than I was hoping. 

How’s yours tasting?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I’m pressing my grapes tomorrow night. The Cab and PV are good and dark. The Merlot is a little lighter than I was hoping.
> 
> How’s yours tasting?



Malbec is amazing (not pressed yet). Merlot is light and possibly a little acidic. Though this early in the game I'm not sweating it. Will check again in the next few days.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 17, 2017)

I saw a Hartford email today. Some more grapes in, but not all of them. Lot's of "extra" buckets. Thinking about it but I have a lot of wine to bottle...


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 18, 2017)

I've been thinking about it myself. I still have 3 empty carboys. Only problem is I want to make sure I have enough for the South American harvest. But then again by that time I'll have bottled at least 4 others. Decision made, 2 more buckets.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 18, 2017)

Turns out I found another 6 gallon carboy and forgot about the two 3 gallons I bought. However I just received a call from my winery the grapes for my 10 gallons are on hold and being harvested Sunday for pick up on Monday. I may still get a bucket of Merlot if there is any left for blending with the Norton. Really exscited about my first all grape batch and coinsidentally my favorite wine.


----------



## heatherd (Oct 19, 2017)

I am still waiting on the Washington Pinot Noir grapes. The 10/17/17 email says they are not in yet.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 21, 2017)

I got a White Zin and a Zin with a lug of Old Vine Zin grapes from Harford. I didn't pay much attention to it when I returned and being excited to start I proceeded with making the wine. Once the White Zin got to 1.003 I added half the Sorbate and the K-meta and put it in the chest freezer at 40 degrees and continued fermenting the Zin to dry. A few days ago something didn't look right. Yesterday I pulled samples from each. The glass on the left is supposed to be the White Zin and the right the Zin. I sent the pic to Harford yesterday and haven't yet heard back. I think something either labeling or packaging got mixed up. What do you think I should expect from them?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 21, 2017)

@mainshipfred: you still have the buckets?


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 21, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> @mainshipfred: you still have the buckets?



I do, and they are still labeled.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks like regular zin in both buckets to me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 21, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I do, and they are still labeled.



I assume one says white zin and the other just zin.

As Mike said, both look like Zin to me.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 21, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I assume one says white zin and the other just zin.
> 
> As Mike said, both look like Zin to me.



They are labeled as one of each. Not that it makes much difference but I just checked the Ph of both and they are about the same, 3.34 and 3.36. The real kick in the butt is my wife doesn't prefer dry reds and I was making the White Zin for her because it's one of her favorites.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 21, 2017)

Nope, that's the way they are. Makes a tasty blush dry or a lightly sweetened wine, my wife's friends favorite when we give it away. I try to finish it at 1.002 to 1.005 by back sweetening after the kmeta/sorbate addition. The color is deceiving, the body will be much different between the two. In reality, the color is much lighter this year than in last Fall's batch. All I can say is that I like it better than a commercial white zin hands down (same with my wife). Makes a nice fruity wine (lot's of berry flavors).


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 21, 2017)

So did you get a White Zin this year and if so are you saying it is more of a blush then what I have? BTW, Theresa just called and said she has 2 more buckets of White Zin and is going to give me one. I thought they would take care of it.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 21, 2017)

Even thought you stopped it when you did, did you still feel you had to backsweeten it. Mine is pretty sweet as it is.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 21, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> All I can say is that I like it better than a commercial white zin hands down (same with my wife).



You like your white zin better than you like your wife?


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 21, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> You like your white zin better than you like your wife?



Too funny, you could read it like that. Hope she has a sense of humor or doesn't read the forum or maybe she already knows.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 21, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> So did you get a White Zin this year and if so are you saying it is more of a blush then what I have? BTW, Theresa just called and said she has 2 more buckets of White Zin and is going to give me one. I thought they would take care of it.


I got it both last year and this year and this years batch looks like yours. It may not look like white zin but it does taste pretty darn good. I'll be disappointed if I get a lighter colored one next year.



mainshipfred said:


> Even thought you stopped it when you did, did you still feel you had to backsweeten it. Mine is pretty sweet as it is.


I didn't stop it, I let it go dry. After the initial Kmeta and letting it clear on it's own, I add Kmeta and Sorbate, let sit for 2 to 10 weeks, then start adding a simple sugar mixture (sterilized water heated with added table sugar), let sit a few days, take a sample and cool it down and see if the boss (my wife) likes it. When she says "could use a teeny bit more", I stop, it will seem to get sweeter as it ages in my experience.


sour_grapes said:


> You like your white zin better than you like your wife?


No, but she might like it better than she likes me, but puts up with me if I keep making her wine she likes (and that is usually too sweet for my tastes, though she's slowly coming to the "dry side").


mainshipfred said:


> Too funny, you could read it like that. Hope she has a sense of humor or doesn't read the forum or maybe she already knows.


 She does have a sense of humor, she married me!


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 22, 2017)

Fred,

Meant to post these last night, but I went to my brothers place and got home a bit later than I usually do. In the second shot you can tell that it is lighter than yours is, or than mine was last year. I could see them messing up the label, and that may have been what happened last year, though we still like that wine.

The following post shows last years in the bottle:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=633370&postcount=107

Hope that helps you make that decision on another bucket.


----------

